# دور قسم الصيانة داخل المستشفي



## mohabd28eg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اهداف قسم الصيانه بالنسبة للمستشفي
 1. تقليل فترات تعطل الأجهزة الطبية سواء لحاجتها للإصلاح أو المعايرة أو قطع الغيار.
 2. توفير الآمان لكل المتعاملين مع الجهاز من مرضى أو أطباء وأفراد التمريض وعمال.
 3. زيادة عمر الأجهزة.
 4. توفير الدقة في نتائج الأجهزة.
 5. تقليل تكاليف استخدام الأجهزة سواءً للصيانة الوقائية أو الإصلاح أو المستهلكات (مصروفات الأجهزة)
وتقاس هذه الأهداف عن طريق الآتي ، وتحقق عن طريق الآتي:
* I.* عوامل بشرية:
 · تقليل عدد العمالة داخل قسم الصيانة ولكن في حالة زيادة عدد الأجهزة والأقسام فإن العدد لا يزيد.
 · زيادة المنافسة بين افراد الإدارة الهندسية.
 · زيادة عوامل الراحة والتظيم داخل الإدارة بتقليل الأعباء علي أفراد الإدارة الهندسية.
* II.* عوامل اقتصادية:
 1. التمسك بقواعد Rules(Policies) واضحة وكافية والوسائل المتخذة لتحقيقها.
 1. تقليل ميزانية الصيانة بمقدار 20%.
 2. تقليل فترة تعطل الأجهزة إلى أقل من 20% سواء لحاجتها للإصلاح أو المعايرة أو قطع الغيار.
 3. تقليل فترة الأستجابة للأعطال بحد أقصي 20 دقيقة.
 4. زيادة الأجهزة التى يمكن إصلاحها داخل القسم بالمستشفي إلى 30% من حجم الأعطال .


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

​ومن بعد اذنك اخوي محمد .. أحب اضيف معلومات اكثر لكـ تعم الفائدة وتكون المعلومات ذات شمولية أكثر

إولاً نبدأ بتعريف المهندس الطبي [ ماهو المهندس الطبي اساسن ]
هو  مهندس الصيانة بشكل عام هو المسئول الفنى عن الجهاز من بداية تركيبه وتشغيله مرورآ بأعمال الصيانة الدورية و الوقائية وأكتشاف الأعطال بالجهاز و أصلاحها و المعايرة فى بعض الأجهزة.
 مع أختلاف الأجهزة الطبية وتخصصاتها يختلف أيضآ التخصص فى الصيانة فمع كل جهاز يكون مهندس الصيانة متخصص فى فرع من الأجهزة فمثلآ نجد لأجهزة العمليات كالتخدير(Ventilators) والمشرط الجراحى (Diathermy) ......الخ مهندس يختلف عن تخصص الأشعة(X-ray) أو العناية المركزة(Intensive Care) أو الأسنان (Dental Units) أو العلاج الطبيعى (Physiotherapy) أو العلاج الإشعاعى (radiation therapy)............الخ أى مع كل جهاز يكون مهندس متخصص كله.
 
 المهارات الازمة لمهندس الصيانة [ المبتدئ ]
 1- الدراية الكاملة بالأسس النظرية والفكرة العامة للجهاز لأنه من الطبيعى فهم ومعرفة الجهاز قبل الأقدام على محاولة أصلاحه.
 2- القدرة على فهم كتيبات الشرح و الكتالوجات الخاصة بالجهاز.
 3-الإلمام بالأسس و النظريات الألكترونية و الكهربية و الميكانيكية البسيطة فى بعض الأحيان مدعمة بالتطبيق العملى.
 4-معرفة أستخدام الأدوات و العدة الازمة فى الأصلاح.
 *****خبرات الصيانة تأتى مع التدريب و كثرة التعرض للأعطال*****
 
 أنواع الكتالوجات وكتيبات الشرح الخاصة بالأجهزة:
-1كتيب التشغيل User Manual or Operation Manual
وهو كتيب خاص بشرح كيفية تشغيل الجهاز وهو فى الغالب يكون للمستخدمين فقط
-2 كتيب التركيب و المعايرة Installation & Calibration Manual
وهو يشرح كيفية تركيب الجهاز و تشغيله و إعداده للعمل و عمل المعايرة له (كتاب المعايرة يرفق فى بعض الأجهزة مع كتيب التشغيل أو كتيب الخدمات Service Manual.
-3كتيب الصيانة Maintenance Manual
وهو المسؤل عن شرح أعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية
-4كتيب قطع الغيار Spare Parts Manual 
وهو كتيب الذى يشرح قطع الغيار الخاصة بالجهاز وأرقامها لطلبها من الوكيل أو الشركة المصنعة فى حالة تلفها و تغيرها بأخرى.
-5 كتيب الشرح النظرى Theory of operation Manual
يوجد هذا الكتيب فى الأجهزة الكبيرة و المعقدة لتساعد مهندس الصيانة على معرفة وظيفة كل بوردة (Board) أو جزء فى الجهاز وفكرة عمله لمساعدة المهندس فى عمليات الأصلاح.
-6كتيب الدوائر الأليكترونية Schematics and Electronic Manual
عبارة عن رسمات ومخططات الدوائر الأليكترونية الخاصة بالجهاز وهو فى الغالب لا يكون فى جميع الأجهزة.

الأدوات والعدد و الأجهزة الازمة لمهندس الصيانة
أنواع العدد و الأدوات:سوف نذكر العدد الشائعة و المستخدمة فى معظم الأجهزة
1-عدد ميكانيكية
2- عدد كهربية و اليكترونية
3-عدد و أجهزة قياس
​
​هذا كل ما املك من معلومات أتمني ان تفيد الجميع .. 
​
​بالتوفيق​
​اخوكم 
​
​حامد العنزي
​


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ياحامد ومشكوووووووووور على المعلومه


----------



## سيد عدوى (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا حامد على المعلومات


----------



## فتوح شحاته (22 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أشرف الحسن (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين يا إخواني على هذه المشاركة،،، وفي هذه الأيام أصبح للمهندس الطبي في المستشفيات دور جديد وهو تحديد مواصفات الجهاز المراد شراؤه،،، وعليه لا بد أن يكون ملما بكل المعايير القياسية للأجهزة ومنها
fda,, ce,, وغيرها الكثير


----------



## احمد رجب محمد مهدى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162731.html#ixzz25lwodnAU

​بارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng Mazin (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم معلومات رائعة ومفيدة ومهمة جدآ


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكككككووووررررييييننننن :75:


----------



## amrnada1964 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## hellm2008 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

